# Air Bag Fault



## Rotormec (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, I guess I will join the club now. My first Touareg problem. Air Bag fault light. 9300 miles on truck. To the dealer Monday.


----------



## charlesmarshall (Dec 24, 2004)

I had the same problem after 3500 miles on my '05. Had the harness replaced at the 5000 mile service.


----------



## Xapathan (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: airbag problem*

same problem, talked to my dealer:
seems that the system is checking the cable connectors,
in case of an error or a wrong value: alarm msg. This is 
not deleted automatically, airbag(s) are deactivated.
See my dealer tomorrow...


----------



## Rotormec (Feb 5, 2005)

Followup on air bag fault... Dealer troubleshot system and found fault on drivers side air bag. Upper limit exceeded...repaired air bag wires as per tech bulletin 69-05-02.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rotormec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rotormec* »_Followup on air bag fault... Dealer troubleshot system and found fault on drivers side air bag. Upper limit exceeded...repaired air bag wires as per tech bulletin 69-05-02.

This is the usual.


----------



## Rotormec (Feb 5, 2005)

Air bag fault light on again. Back to the dealer. Apparently the tech bulletin did not fix it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Rotormec)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rotormec* »_Air bag fault light on again. Back to the dealer. Apparently the tech bulletin did not fix it.

Same with mine the first time. Second time the dealer replaced the entire side airbag (7L0 880 239 D), a harness (7L6 953 014 A), 4 connectors (111 971 941 A), and wire set (000 979 010). Took them 6 days to get in all the parts and do the work.


----------



## sierradeux (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

It would seem that things have improved in solving this problem over the last year. I went to the dealer to day with a copy of TSB 69-05-02 in hand, and they rewired it in no time flat. While they had the rig they reflashed my ECM, and the Treg now drives better than ever. Recommend Larson VW in Tacoma, if you are in the NW.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (sierradeux)*

Mine is on the 4th visit to the dealer due to the airbag. This time they are replacing everything and hope that will solve it. Car has been there 3 days. Enjoying driving the jetta but the weather is starting to get bad here in chitown. Hopefully I will get it back tomrow for the supposed 6 inches were suposed to get.


----------

